# Belonasox Fry



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Just an FYI-My Belonsaox dropped fry and as fate would have it, my convicts spawned several weeks ago and the fry were too large for the Belonasox to eat. I supplied some Endlers fry, but they were inhaled. If you have ever fed Belonasox fry, you know what I mean. I kept the fry going with live brine shrimp and added some more female Endlers. I was feeding the Endlers some decapsulated brine shrimp and noticed some of the Belonasox feeding off the floating decaps. I observed several more times and they are infact eating them in mass.

Last summer, I learned that the Belonasox start very well on live mosquito larva and once larger tadpoles. 

Let me say this is not a substitute for live fry, but if you're in a pinch it may limp the Belonasox along until you can get them the live food they need.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Congratulations! Now they need fish breed as fodder. perhaps from carp host?


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

The Belonasox have made it and are growing. They are awsome fish, and yes they eat other fish, but they are a sight to behold. Natures raw power.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

what kind of convicts do you have? I have a pair of pink. around how many did thay have? I hear convicts wont eat there frys is that true?. thanks. would love to see some pictures of them. would you post some.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Yes, me too. I would watch the young fish some times.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

The Belonasox fry are now a couple of weeks old and growing fast. They are just nudging 2". These guys eat like horses and never seem to be full. I have gotten them to take freeze dried plankton-small krill and they still eat some flake food. They ate all the male Endlers in the colony in their tank. I have been feeding some misquito larva and it seem to make them grow fast.

I have one pink and one black convict. They are great parents


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Try it out to make it an image. It is not difficult. Care must be taken only something on the reflection of the flash on glass. The reflex from the flash to pass under the camera.
Cheer up!


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Maybe this sketch will help


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I'll try it Sunday night.

These guys are getting big, so if you want some best speak up.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I put some stock images in the gallery for people. 

Anyway, the fish are pushing a good 4" and starting to sex out. They are eating rosy red minnows from the good old PETWHAT EVER Store. I forgot to mention that as adults in nl less than a 55gal, Belonasox can be housed with convicts, rams and firemouth cichlids. The can aslo be housed with fish too large for them to swollow. Beleive it or not they are big whimps unless you're on the menu.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

There are very nice pictures become. Especially the pair and the single male.
The tank mates must not be too small.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I keep my adults with a pair of convicts and a 5" marble crayfish. They really will go with many things provided the other fish are not too small.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

It is a very interesting kind You can not see this often. Probably because of the food procurement. If I had more space, I'd give it a try.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I've got sexed pairs available. P.M. me to discuss.


----------

